
Facebook Announces Project Aria - gabea
https://tech.fb.com/announcing-project-aria-a-research-project-on-the-future-of-wearable-ar/
======
nmstoker
Surprised this did not trigger discussion.

Interesting idea but the anonymising efforts seem a touch basic. It always
seemed strange to me that Google Glass didn't counter the "are you recording?"
concern by simply letting the user flip up the camera module (or slide an
obvious cover over the lens). Given the owner of Facebook has been known to
cover the lens, this might have been worth a look here too. When something's
new and uncertain, nothing beats a bold signal that you're respecting privacy.
And with that it then gets a better ride for normal use (since there are
plenty of times it's perfectly normal to record in public).

The introductory video seemed good, but I'm not a fan of people marking their
own homework ("This is going to be great" \- they know before they've even
done the research?!)

